# Wound work I did on Gothiccandle



## Balrog (Jul 30, 2012)

V__CBB1_zpsuy4awqvp.jpg Photo by slytherinspy | Photobucket


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Took about 20-40 minutes, This was only your second or third time trying to severely wound me, right? lol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like an angry wound, good work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You should see a doctor about that. It looks serious:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:redfacekin:OUCH!!! (with a capital O!)


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow! Excellent work and creepy!!


----------

